# GoPro LCD BacPac



## Harolddd (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey all, do you guys use the lcd screen when filming on the hill? I bought my gopro for my birthday right after the snowboard season so haven't gotten a chance to experiment on the hill with it yet. Hasn't been an issue for me because I have used it with a chest mount, head mount, and stationary but I am going to make a pole mount. Am I at a disadvantage if my gopro doesn't have the lcd screen to line up the shots? Just wanted to see what everyone else does.

Thanks


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Harolddd said:


> Hey all, do you guys use the lcd screen when filming on the hill? I bought my gopro for my birthday right after the snowboard season so haven't gotten a chance to experiment on the hill with it yet. Hasn't been an issue for me because I have used it with a chest mount, head mount, and stationary but I am going to make a pole mount. Am I at a disadvantage if my gopro doesn't have the lcd screen to line up the shots? Just wanted to see what everyone else does.
> 
> Thanks



Do you have an iphone or android?

Wi-Fi backpack is only 60$(without remote) and then you can use your phone for a hand held LCD screen....way more practical IMO.


----------



## Harolddd (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah I have an iphone, so that sounds awesome! but I was thinking more of being at a disadvantage for lining up shots haha. I can imagine it might be a little difficult to film while holding the pole in one hand and your phone in the other ;P. Thanks for the other suggestion it really does sound more practical for viewing videos 

Do people that have the lcd screen on their gopro actually look through it while riding or is it someone people only use after they have shot the video?


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Harolddd said:


> Yeah I have an iphone, so that sounds awesome! but I was thinking more of being at a disadvantage for lining up shots haha. I can imagine it might be a little difficult to film while holding the pole in one hand and your phone in the other ;P. Thanks for the other suggestion it really does sound more practical for viewing videos
> 
> Do people that have the lcd screen on their gopro actually look through it while riding or is it someone people only use after they have shot the video?


I use it to line up shots right after I mount to helmet or leg so I don't spend all day filming the sky or the ground, works great...mobile app is still in version 1.0 so not all functionality is there but is still very very cool and does not impact GoPro battery life.

Also allows you to adjust camera settings, take still images, start\stop video and power on\off gopro from phone.......way way worth 60$ IMO

When we go on road trips we mount our gopro to our roof rack and use our iPad to snap photo's of cool shit, great for self\group portraits too


----------



## Harolddd (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah it really does sound well worth the $60. I am just worried about using the pole mount and lining up shots because it moves with my arm and is not stationary like the helmet mount. I figure eventually I will be able to just know where it is pointing like the other mounts I use but wasn't sure if the lcd screen would help get me there.


----------



## Harolddd (Apr 6, 2010)

Can anybody else help me out? bueller....bueller.....bueller

Bueller Bueller Bueller - YouTube


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Harolddd said:


> Yeah it really does sound well worth the $60. I am just worried about using the pole mount and lining up shots because it moves with my arm and is not stationary like the helmet mount. I figure eventually I will be able to just know where it is pointing like the other mounts I use but wasn't sure if the lcd screen would help get me there.


Yea I see what your saying, for that purpose a LCD backpack would be really useful.........just be careful you don't slam into someone\something while your watching your LCD screen


----------



## Harolddd (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah haha thats my biggest concern


----------

